# Homemade Clausing Micrometer Carriage Stop (Prints / Models)



## Ecosta777 (Mar 19, 2021)

I recently got a Clausing 5914 12" lathe. It was unfortunately missing the micrometer carriage stop. I designed and have been working on a new one for it. Here are the photos of it in progress, I'm not quite done yet, but I will post finished photos when it's completed. Here is a link to the STEP file, and PDF blueprint files in case anyone want to make their own. This can probably be adapted to fit any lathe. I have updated the design on the models since I made mine. I felt the whole assembly was too long, so I shortened the right side of the body.

Micrometer Carriage Stop Download


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice looking work. Keep it up.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 19, 2021)

That's the best looking stop I think I've ever seen.


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 19, 2021)

Yea, I just got a 5913, so nearly the same. Mine came with nearly every original accessory, but your micrometer stop seems worlds nicer than the Clausing one. Excellent work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## main_cogg (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice work. I've been pondering one for my 5914, You have sure saved me a lot of thinking , I appreciate it.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the GrabCad link.


----------



## Ecosta777 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just realized I never posted the finished product!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecosta777 (Dec 7, 2021)

More photos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jan 9, 2022)

Ecosta777 said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job.
I was not able to access the pdf or design with specs.Could you help?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------

